# No OSS audio with mpv-0.25



## roper (May 2, 2017)

The recent revision of multimedia/mpv which bumps the version to 0.25 from 0.24 introduces an issue with OSS audio output. I think the issue may be related https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv/issues/4122 but I've had no success applying that fix in my config file. For now, I used ports-mgmt/portdowngrade to revert to mpv-0.24. Has anyone else seen this behavior and fixed it using --oss-device?


----------



## abefar (May 3, 2017)

I am using mpv-0.25.0,1 on 11-STABLE, and I have no problems with OSS audio output. I can choose a different /dev/dsp* device using --oss-device without any issues.
The only line in my mpv.conf is _profile=opengl-hq_.

*EDIT:*
I read your post too quickly. I only recently discovered mpv, so I haven't tried <0.25. However, I can confirm that both _mpv -ao oss:device=/dev/dspX_ and _mpv --ao=oss:device=/dev/dspX_ fails on my machine.
_mpv --ao=oss --audio-device=/dev/dspX_ doesn't fail, but it's just outputting on the default device rather than the one specified. _mpv --oss-device=/dev/dspX_ results in the intended behavior.


----------



## roper (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for looking at it. It turns out that mpv removed the drc filter. My config file included af=drc and this doesn't work in 0.25. With that line removed --oss-device worked as expected.


----------

